# Trivia 5/24



## luckytrim (May 24, 2019)

trivia 5/24
DID YOU KNOW...
The UB-40 Hit, ‘Red, Red Wine’ was first recorded by Neil  Diamond in 1968.


1. Kenny Rogers was a huge star in the Country Music venue.   Before that, he
was the lead singer in a rock group... name it !
2. In April of 1987 in California a little girl was killed by  a piece from 
this game. This led up to the Consumer Products Safety  Commission 
reinstating a U.S. ban on the sale of said game. What game was  it?
3. If I suffer from Emetophobia, what is it that I fear  ?
  a. - Fainting
  b. - Diarrhea
  c. - Pain
  d. - Vomiting
4. What is the oldest official law enforcement agency in the  USA?
  a. - Secret Service
  b. - U.S. Marshals
  c. - Federal Bureau of Investigation
  d. - Texas Rangers
5. Roy is to Trigger as Dale is to ________ ...
6. Who Said That ??
"An eye for an eye will make us all blind".
7. The loss of your pancreas due to injury or disease will  cause the onset 
of ...... what ?
8. Cab Calloway wore one and it became a fad among  African-American, 
Chicano, Filipino American, and Italian-American youth. What  was this outfit 
called ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
'A Daughter of the Gods', a  1916 American silent fantasy  drama film, has
the distinction of being the first American film to have had a  Million
Dollar budget.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. The First Edition
2. Lawn Darts
3. - d
4. - b
5. Buttermilk
6. Mohandas Gandhi
7. Diabetes
8. Zoot Suit

TRUTH !!
The film is credited as the first US production to cost $1  million to
produce. Studio head William Fox was so incensed with the cost  of production
he removed Director Herbert Brenon's name from the film.  However, Brenon
sued to have his name restored to the film's credits, and  won.

Great cost was afforded to make a sanitary of  mosquito-proofing over a
section of Kingston, Jamaica. Sets consumed 2,500 barrels (400  m3) of
plaster, 500 barrels (79 m3) of cement, 2,000,000 board feet  (5,000 m3) of
lumber, and ten tons of paper. Director Herbert Brenon  employed 20,000
people during the eight months of production and used 220,000  feet (67,000
m) of film to shoot the picture.


----------

